# Any pumpkin growers out there?



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2009)

Last year my girlfriends did the most amazing thing for me- they surprised me with 45 decorated pumpkins in my front yard.    It was awesome.

Anyways, instead of throwing all those pumpkins into the trash, we instead dug a hole in the backyard.  I discovered today that I have 4 pumpkin plants coming up so far!!

This was unintentional.  I never thought they would grow.  What should I be doing to help them along?  Our soil is hard crappy clay.

Thanks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2009)

add some poo..  and allow  20 square feet for growing area..so  looks like you wont be mowing much  come Aug..:rofl:  lots of water too..I Have decided to do a outdoor scrog with MJ  this summer..so I am not growing my GIANT pumkins  I enter in the county fair..My  largest on Record to date  is  926 LBS  back in 2004..Good Luck *Mom*..and just one hint...

dont allow the first female to grow..then the first female on secongarry vine  is the pumper..Have fun Girl:ciao:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 8, 2009)

mCarefully dig around the plants to loosen the soil add a little line and a little compost and sand mix up and cover with straw train vines to strawed area as pumpkins appear pile straw under then.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 9, 2009)

I tilled 1 pumpkin in my garden for fun and I've been picking them ever since. I'm letting 3 of them grow and I'll probably have to take 2 of those out, they are taking over bigtime.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 9, 2009)

Ideal to hide a couple of Lowryders 

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2009)

It has been 5 days since I checked on the pumpkins, wow how they've grown!

And I found a baby pumpkin below a female flower.  If she got pollenated, it will grow and get bigger.   And as you can see, quite a few male flowers real close.    I am so excited!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> dont allow the first female to grow..then the first female on secongarry vine is the pumper.


 
I'll try but its gonna be tough.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2009)

wow just noticed this thread we've got some seeds i kept back from a monster pumpkin we had at the rugby club for the kids last halloween

so you just threw the whole pumpkins in the hole and up they come,geez ive read online about growing them and the growers are just as passionate about there orbs as we are to our plants..

watching with interest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 16, 2009)

*yellow pages*...we do get into pumkins  just as much as we do MJ..:giggle:


*smokinmom*...that looks like small gords..the green thing  looks like watermellon..you sure these pumkin:rofl:  you see how close the nodes are..this will tell tyou the sixe of the pumkins..but Ill let you read up on that:lama:  Im a keep a close eye on this one..give a shout if ya need anything:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Yes, we just dug a hole and stuck all the old pumpkins in there when Halloween was over.

And we didn't put any watermellons or squash into the whole so yep-pumpkins.  

I can tell the male and female flowers apart now.  Been doing my homework.

Thanks guys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

they are the easiest to sex  huh?  and when cross breading  it  relly looks like..well   this is a family  site..:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2009)

New pics by request.  The flower was a beautiful male that I picked and forced into wild monkey love with an open female flower.   :hubba: 

I still haven't prepared the ground or added any fertilizer.  Been meaning to go to the garden center and keep forgetting.   

But I do see lots of tiny green pumpkins.  If they got pollenated they'll grow.  If they didn't they will just shrivel and die.  

This is fun to watch.  Just hope my dogs don't start eating it!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how much of the backyard they take over...lol.

I would love to be able to gift each lady one of these pumpkins.  A group of gals got together last year to surprise me with 45+.  I think it would be so damn cool to return the love.


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2009)

I'm sure they will take over a good portion of your yard! Can't wait to see what happens with them. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 23, 2009)

That happened to me one year, these monster weeds appeared from nowhere. Then I discovered it was pumpkins from the previous year's halloween. I guess I threw the pumpkin away and let nature take its course. You probably won't have to work too hard. Pumpkins are pretty hardy and just need space which it looks like they'll have. 
greengenes


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2009)

Haha Reddy!

Quick story as to why I got pumpkinized last year...

My dad was always my pumpkin fairey.  Every year he'd drive by and put a few in the yard for my kids and never awknowledged it was him.  Even in 2007when he was so sick, he still did it.  Well he died Nov 07.  The gals from my moms group knew I was having a hard time with it being the 1st Halloween season my dad wasn't here.  So they organized a big pumpkin playdate.  They painted pumpkins, they glued embellishments, the little kids put stickers on some, I even had a Minnie Mouse pumpkin.  It was such a great outpouring of love and support.  So now I hope everyone can understand how special it is to me, and how the love continues- in my backyard.  Makes me so happy.  

Just a small sampling..


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2009)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> That happened to me one year, these monster weeds appeared from nowhere. Then I discovered it was pumpkins from the previous year's halloween. I guess I threw the pumpkin away and let nature take its course. You probably won't have to work too hard. Pumpkins are pretty hardy and just need space which it looks like they'll have.
> greengenes


 
Did you get a lot of pumpkins from your plants?


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 23, 2009)

*thats some wonderful friends :heart:you have 
SM i hope you get enough to gift them back ,,,fingers crossed 4u 

the mini mouse one is cool eace:*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Haha Reddy!
> 
> Quick story as to why I got pumpkinized last year...
> 
> ...


 
that is such a selfless and awesome gesture, sorta moving actually, thanks for sharing mom! pullin up a lawn chair for this one


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> that is such a selfless and awesome gesture, sorta moving actually, thanks for sharing mom! pullin up a lawn chair for this one


 
It was awesome!!!!

Ok, hubby dumped a bag of manure over the area for me.  I'll update in a week or so.


----------



## MJ Child (May 25, 2009)

4u2, What brand of Giant pumpkin seeds did you grow?  Does it matter what kind of poo, horse, cow or chicken?


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 25, 2009)

lol forcing monkey lovin on the poor virgin..  the bees could have popped her cherry mom...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 25, 2009)

MJ Child said:
			
		

> 4u2, What brand of Giant pumpkin seeds did you grow? Does it matter what kind of poo, horse, cow or chicken?


 
It's always wise to start at the front and read the whole thread before you ask questions about "pumpkin brands"  Just bustin' yer balls chief 
The source of the seed is what makes the thread holms..


----------



## 420benny (May 27, 2009)

That is cool SM! Here's something fun to try. Once the pumpkins get bigger than a softball, you can take a big nail and carve initials or a message on the pumpkins skin and they will scar over the lines and stay there until harvest. I put my grandkids names on 4 of them last year. All during the summer , they got to check them out. It was cheap fun! You could really surprise your friends with colorful slogans and images. Use your imagination. I trained mine up a wire support. I can't show you the pic here, cuz all my gardening friends on another site will know who benny really is. PM me if you want to see it.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2009)

Here's a few new ones even tho its not Friday yet.  

The patch is growing by leaps and bounds!  I think the tickest part stands about 2 1/2 feet tall.  Some of the leaves are just huge, and the 3 areas of plants look like will merge very soon.  

I also included a pic of a couple babies.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 28, 2009)

MJ Child said:
			
		

> 4u2, What brand of Giant pumpkin seeds did you grow? Does it matter what kind of poo, horse, cow or chicken?


 
:ciao: *MJ* *Child*...I am a member of the Giant pumkin patch...we swap  seeds and or buy them at the fair..they all come from  1000 pounders or better..the seeds are the size of quater USA...and as for the poo..I use Cow and Black Mushroom compost..and then use Teas for feeding..be carfull with the chicken crap..its very hot  and High in "N"  if its not  old  it will burn  plants..I try and stay away from that..and when it  takes...Water..water..water...the last few weeks will take up to  100 gallons a day  to feed..its a thing to watch my friend..enjoy  and if i can be of any help please ask..Until then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## MJ Child (May 28, 2009)

4u2, thanks for the insight, I was looking at the giant pumpkin seeds at a local seed shop and was intrigued by them.  It sounds like it takes a lot of work for the giant pumpkins, but well worth it.


----------



## Six (May 28, 2009)

You definately have some awesome friends there...that is great!!! I am toying with some pumpkins, watermelons, and muskmelons this year but dont know enough about them to offer you any advice as of yet, but i will be following this thread for my own knowledge....good luck


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2009)

Forgot to post yesterdays pics.  Its amazing the growth in just the last 2 days.  Some of the leaves are HUGE!

They are really starting to take over.


----------



## madpup (May 30, 2009)

looking sweet mom


----------



## ray jay (May 31, 2009)

Do you think I can grow a pumpkin in a 16 gal plastic bucket? They have these at costco and I thought if I made up some soil and filled this bucket. Toss in a few pumpkins I bought at the store, and have some pumpkins for the kids. Also what would be a good mix for the soil. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2009)

rayjay- I have no idea.  This grow is a complete fluke.  We burried pumpkins last year and I never expected anything to come up this spring.  Private message 4u2smoke, I bet he knows.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Do you think I can grow a pumpkin in a 16 gal plastic bucket? They have these at costco and I thought if I made up some soil and filled this bucket. Toss in a few pumpkins I bought at the store, and have some pumpkins for the kids. Also what would be a good mix for the soil. Thanks in advance.


 


Hello my friend..no need to PM  me  im here:giggle:  IMO  pumkins need a wide root area...the Pumpin  root system  spreds out  not so much  deep..Im also a Big experimenter..so  I say  try it and have you own opinion to share with us..but in my honest opinion  it wont  bare fruit..Good luck..and keep me posted


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2009)

:ciao:  *smokemom*....when are you watering?  best to do eartly morning..so the water is off the fan leafs...on real hot  days the leafs will wilt  and look like they need water..DONT!! This is normal.. water the next morning  or that evening..watering when they are wilted down  in the heat will ruin  the plant..just my thaughts..all tho clouded with :bong: resadue


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's the latest.  Wow, talk about growth.  Hard to remember that just a few weeks ago these were 3 seperate little skinny vines.  

Some leaves are even bigger then the 1 my hand is on.  Some are HUGE!

Wonder how many pumpkins we will get.

Thanks for the watering tip, 4u.  

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 5, 2009)

Why no Ladies hidden in the vines? Great looking hide a way for a AK 47:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of the biggest baby Ive found..


----------



## buzzby (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck with ur pumpkins, and 2 evryone else Good luck on ur Mj's


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice manacure:hubba:


----------



## buzzby (Jun 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Here's the latest. Wow, talk about growth. Hard to remember that just a few weeks ago these were 3 seperate little skinny vines.
> 
> Some leaves are even bigger then the 1 my hand is on. Some are HUGE!
> 
> ...


U got it going on with those pumpkins, GREAT JOB!:holysheep:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you buzzby.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2009)

Look what I found.  Didn't notice this one til the other day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2009)

Well damn, completely disregard that pic, I just found one that was bigger.  Wow, this is unreal.  I have a feeling my patch will be ready a while before Halloween.  

The leaves look mottled, anyone know if its normal?  I wonder if its a deficiency of some sort.  I think I need a few more bags of manure.

And the ugly dead leaves...leave them or pick them?

Thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

It's Friday.  

We had rain the last 2 days.  The vines look so happy in todays sunshine.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 12, 2009)

Looking good SM! Keep an eye out for powdery mold on the leaves and watch out for squash vine borers. They are nasty when it comes to the vines. Look it up. Have you put anything under the fruit, like cardboard or straw? They can rot if left sitting on wet grass. Counted them yet? You may not have to mow that lawn in a few weeks, lol. Have you carved any letters in any of them yet? I want one with this on it  You know you want to.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks benny!

Nothing new to report, but something (kid or canine) has been playing in the patch along the fence line.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 19, 2009)

I just planted a couple sugar pumpkin vines. The garden store had all their veggies on sale for 78 cents. 4 of them followed me home, including a Serrano HOT pepper


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2009)

Well Friday update #2....

I just noticed some orange tonight in the pumpkin patch.  I have a feeling these will not still be around in time for Halloween.


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea they will. They know what their doing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

looking good  *Mom*..:ciao:  they  will be ready  just leave them on the vine untill ready to pick...and like 420benny said..i like to place 2 inch  stirofoam under to help keep the pumkin from  rotting  on the side..another thing  try and stand one up  right  it will feed the pumkin better..and  carve  you  name  in one  now..not deep  just cut the first few layers of skin..as it grows it will form the name..really cool stuff..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 19, 2009)

The pumpkin patch has grown since the last time I saw it! Looks fantastic. Great job Mom!  Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey SM! I was just looking at the pic you posted about kids or canines playing. Well, that vine looks just like one that had a squash vine borer problem. You need to follow the vine with your hand to where it attaches to the main stalk. There will be sawdust looking stuff where the larvae is. Please google this. It could be disastrous for the whole plant.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 20, 2009)

okay i was going to tell you  "it looks like they dont need any help" until i read the rest of the thread, what i ment to say, is, looks like you will need to be mowing


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 21, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Hey SM! I was just looking at the pic you posted about kids or canines playing. Well, that vine looks just like one that had a squash vine borer problem. You need to follow the vine with your hand to where it attaches to the main stalk. There will be sawdust looking stuff where the larvae is. Please google this. It could be disastrous for the whole plant.


 
Eeek!!

I just went out and looked and couldn't find anything that looked like saw dust.  I'll keep checking.

I have however, seen our lil dog running along the fence line right there.  I think, and hope he's the only culprit.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 22, 2009)

SM, is the plant any worse? Maybe your dog did damage the vine and you may be fine. I hope so.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 23, 2009)

the dog tinkle on em?  You ganna make some pumpkin pie momma? I love that stuff...not dog pee...the pie


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah  no  pumkin  pee  Mom  :rofl:   Turkeyneck  you  crack me up..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

Tis Friday-

Lots of orange in the patch.

Enjoy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 26, 2009)

:woohoo: looking fantastic mom :yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2009)

I think the growth is beginning to slow, and its not producing as many flowers as it was.  I guess now all the energy is focused on the existing pumpkins.  Anyways, here are the latest pics.  The baby pumpkin I picked 5 days ago and is quickly deteriorating in this 100 degree heat.  

Thanks 4 lookin'.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 3, 2009)

oh wow sm they look cool ,,:cool2:
,my first pumkin seeds ever have just broke ground so ill be following your example hopefully


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> oh wow sm they look cool ,,:cool2:
> ,my first pumkin seeds ever have just broke ground so ill be following your example hopefully


 
Hahahaha awesome UKgirl!!!  Good luck with yours...do take pics.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2009)

Latest: 

They are struggling under the heat, my dogs or maybe even insects.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2009)

Have yours broke ground yet Ukgirl?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, heat is taking its toll this week, better water the heck out of those puppies. What kind of fruit tree is that in the background? I love seeing pics that show the yard of members, it's like being there, except we arn't passing a hoot to each other.:48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Have yours broke ground yet Ukgirl?


 
*yes thanks mom  still tiny little :baby: tho* 










*how many pumkins do you have in that little lot   sm ?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2009)

pumkins..pumkins...pumkins..:yay:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey sherwood- its some sort of pear tree.  The pears aren't ready for pickin til oct and nov usually.  They are yummy.

UKgirl- my guess is around 15 and they are all orange already.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2009)

Friday update time.

They don't look that great.  But still growing like crazy.  They will soon reach the kids play structure.  I wonder if the vine will creep up it, haha.

Also, its still flowering and I spotted a new little baby today.

I think I'll get hubs to put more manure down this weekend.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, they will climb it and then tell the kids to buzz off!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

Over the weekend I gave them some of my brother-in-laws Super Dirt. I have no idea what was in it but it smelled good and earthy. I have also been giving them more water.  Look how happy the ones on the fence are!!!

Is it just me or do they really look like they've perked up?? 

In the 3rd pic you can see a baby female flower.

Thanks 4 lookin'.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 21, 2009)

:holysheep:  they are looking perky


----------



## 420benny (Jul 21, 2009)

They look good SM! Pumpkins have so much total leaf area compared to the base and roots, that they can use a bunch of water this far in the grow. Of course, your pumpkins will get much bigger if you put the water to them, But, you only live once right? They are looking so much better. I am glad I was wrong about the svb. Good job.
Before someone asks me: svb= squash vine borer


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2009)

Ack! Something has been eating on the underside of one of mine. I just want to cry. 

I need to check all the others but I am scared what I might find.

This has really depressed me today.

Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## 420benny (Jul 22, 2009)

Hard to tell SM. Mice, slugs? I dunno. Did you put anything under each pumpkin to get them off the ground? Cardboard, a small piece of plywood, small concrete pavers? Time to make an early pie! Just cut off the ugly parts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey guys, figure its time for an update...

The pumpkins had a hard time handling the 100+ heat and I couldn't keep up with the watering.  I went out of town for a few days and my family forgot all about them.  Needless to say, they suffered and I was never able to bring them back up to snuff.  We counted close to 20 once all the leaves shrivveled up and died.  But most were chewed up by insects and neglect.  I felt bad, but learned a lot about what to do, and don't do next season.  

*But something quite amazing has happened....well if you're following the saga of my dad in this whole thing.  If not, go back and read the 1st page.  

Anyways, when my family moved into this house 10 yrs ago, the following spring my dad brought over a packet of Morning Glory seeds that we planted along the fence line by where the pumpkin patch later was.  They would climb the fence, and were so beautiful.  The morning glorys came back year after year.  Then about 4 yrs ago they quit growing.  Imagine my surprise when I saw this vine growing, out of nowhere, after we mowed down all that pumpkin mess!!!!  

My dad still is alive in my heart, and in my backyard.  *  :heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 8, 2009)

*ohh wonderful SM 
  ,wow  how cool ....your dad was getting fed up of the dying pumpkins and wanted something beautiful for you in there  place ...little mesages like that are wonderful .,eace:*


----------



## cubby (Sep 8, 2009)

That's amazing. The re-emergence of the morning glory is natures way of thanking you for being a plant person.
Will you be training it up on the fence again? That really is a nice color.


----------



## iamgrowerman (Sep 19, 2009)

That's a beautiful pumpkin patch.  As to your earlier question about cutting dead leaves it's up to you.

You can leave them or cut them off, whichever you prefer.  When I'm dealing with my vines (squash as well) I just cut off leaves if they really bug me, otherwise I leave them.  New leaves will grow up and hide them eventually.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 19, 2009)

cool thread ma'. Thats cool that the Mornin' Glory showed up. Better luck with the pumpkins next year


----------

